# Lohnt sich? AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 4x3.40GHz Box AM3 140W



## Cruzes (21. August 2009)

Guten Tag liebe Leuts,
ich würde gerne mal wissen ob es sich Lohnt einen *AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 4x3.40GHz Box AM3 140W* zu kaufen (200€), anders gefragt ob er was taugt? 
Habe mich mal bei Intels CPU in der Preissparte umgeschaut und für das gleiche Geld weniger MHZ gefunden und Co ^^
(Der CPU soll überwiegend fürs Zocken gebraucht werden)
Hat evtl jmd diesen CPU oder kennt ihn sonst woher?


----------



## Metalone (21. August 2009)

Cruzes schrieb:


> Guten Tag liebe Leuts,
> ich würde gerne mal wissen ob es sich Lohnt einen *AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 4x3.40GHz Box AM3 140W* zu kaufen (200€), anders gefragt ob er was taugt?
> Habe mich mal bei Intels CPU in der Preissparte umgeschaut und für das gleiche Geld weniger MHZ gefunden und Co ^^
> (Der CPU soll überwiegend fürs Zocken gebraucht werden)
> Hat evtl jmd diesen CPU oder kennt ihn sonst woher?



Falsches Forum^^?


----------



## Belty (21. August 2009)

Versuchs am besten mal im Pc-Technik Forum ;-)


----------



## Cruzes (21. August 2009)

Ach sry habe mich in der Tabs leiste vertan.
Bitte mal nen Mod um schiebung ^^


----------



## Sugarwarlock (21. August 2009)

hmmm joa also amd oder intel ist ja eigendlich geschmackssache^^ intel ist bei den benchmarks besser (bitte nicht schlagen wenns falsch ist^^) aber die cpu an sich wär mir zu teuer. 3,4ghz sind schon gut aber 3 würdens auch machen. 4 kerne sind auch nicht so mein ding. ich würde dir eher zu ner 2 kern cpu raten und dann wenn der total out ist 4 kerne. außer du spielst age of conan^^ das unterstützt 4 kerne und daher bringen da 4 kerne mehr als 2. aber die cpu ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Howjin15 (21. August 2009)

Wat is das? :O n Handy?


----------



## Meneldur (21. August 2009)

Damit du mal nen Überblick hast. Klick mich
Die geringere mhz Zahl hat bei Intel nicht viel zu sagen, da der i7 mit 8 virtuellen Kernen läuft und so die geringere mhz ausgleicht.
Willst du dir nur eine neue CPU kaufen? Falls ja, sollte deine Entscheidung vom Mainboard abhängen...


----------



## pampam (21. August 2009)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> hmmm joa also amd oder intel ist ja eigendlich geschmackssache^^ intel ist bei den benchmarks besser (bitte nicht schlagen wenns falsch ist^^) aber die cpu an sich wär mir zu teuer. 3,4ghz sind schon gut aber 3 würdens auch machen. 4 kerne sind auch nicht so mein ding. ich würde dir eher zu ner 2 kern cpu raten und dann wenn der total out ist 4 kerne. außer du spielst age of conan^^ das unterstützt 4 kerne und daher bringen da 4 kerne mehr als 2. aber die cpu ist nicht schlecht.



Also da kann ich wirklich nicht zustimmen. Auch ein Spiel, welches nur 2 Kerne unterstütz, wird von einem Quad nicht limitiert (messbar ist es, aber es kann wohl keiner 55 von 60fps unterscheiden). Und warum jetzt nen Dual und in einem Jahr ein Quad kaufen, wenn er doch gleich einen Quad kaufen kann, den er dann mind. 3 Jahre lang nutzt?
Dualcore lohnt sich nichtmehr, weil alle zukünftigen Spiele und Programme, welche viel Leistung brauchen.


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2009)

_Solange er aufs restliche System abgestimmt ist (Mainboard,RAM,Graka ect.) ist er sicherlich mit die beste Wahl die man derzeit treffen kann :-)_


----------



## Rethelion (21. August 2009)

Also zum Gamen sind die PhenomII X4 sehr gut geeignet, und vor allem wegen ihrem günstigen Preis auch sehr attraktiv.
Tests zum Phenom kannst du dir hier anschauen: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...bschnitt_crysis

Aber ich empfehle dir, wenn du dich für AMD und einen Quadcore entscheidest, einen Phenom II X4 955 zu kaufen. Der hat nur 200Mhz weniger, welche du fast nicht spürst und auch übertakten kannst, dafür kostet er 50€ weniger.


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2009)

_Ich versteh bloss nicht wie er auf den Preis von 200&#8364; kommt? ->  Klick mich!




/Edit : Ach , ich hab 955 gelesen , nicht 965 :X

Sind beide gut..

_


----------



## Klos1 (21. August 2009)

Würde mir den 965 nicht kaufen, wird laut Tests verdammt warm, nahe der von AMD vorgegebenen Grenze und braucht mehr Strom, weil er eine verdammt hohe Spannung benötigt.

Nimm lieber den 955er Phenom II für ca. 150 Euro.

Und bezüglich Quad und nicht spieletauglich, bzw. limitieren:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...assassins_creed

Die Unterschiede zwischen einen Intel 8600 Dual und einen Phneom II 955 sind spieletechnisch völlig unrelevant, wie man hier sieht. Auch wenn die Spiele kaum mit Quad skalieren oder auch garnicht, interessieren die wenige Frames Unterschied nicht die Bohne. Dafür lässt sich mit einen Phenom II 955 besser arbeiten und im Gegensatz zum Dualcore hat er eine höhere Lebenserwartung. Bei FarCry2 sieht man ja z.b. das es doch schon Spiele gibt, die von Quadcore Nutzen ziehen und in den nächsten Jahren werden einige folgen. Und eine CPU kaufe ich mir für 3-4 Jahre. Sollte mit dem 955er auch problemlos möglich sein.

Meine Empfehlung wäre also, einen 955er holen und das gesparte Geld zum 965er lieber in Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Gehäuse oder sonst was investieren.


----------



## Rethelion (21. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Würde mir den 965 nicht kaufen, wird laut Tests verdammt warm, nahe der von AMD vorgegebenen Grenze und braucht mehr Strom, weil er eine verdammt hohe Spannung benötigt.



Was ich irgendwie nicht verstehen kann. Ich war der Meinung sie basieren beide auf dem selben Kern(Deneb) und der 965er hat einfach eine höhere Taktrate bekommen. Den 955er kann man ja auch ohne Probleme auf 3400Mhz einstellen und muss dabei nicht mal die Spannung erhöhen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (21. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was ich irgendwie nicht verstehen kann. Ich war der Meinung sie basieren beide auf dem selben Kern(Deneb) und der 965er hat einfach eine höhere Taktrate bekommen. Den 955er kann man ja auch ohne Probleme auf 3400Mhz einstellen und muss dabei nicht mal die Spannung erhöhen.


Das mit den 140 Watt war auch nur ein Gerücht, es sind 125 wie beim 955 auch.


----------



## Klos1 (21. August 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Was ich irgendwie nicht verstehen kann. Ich war der Meinung sie basieren beide auf dem selben Kern(Deneb) und der 965er hat einfach eine höhere Taktrate bekommen. Den 955er kann man ja auch ohne Probleme auf 3400Mhz einstellen und muss dabei nicht mal die Spannung erhöhen.



AMD hat dem 965er auf jedenfall eine Spannung von 1,4V spendiert und die Temparaturen sind laut Tests und eigenen Vorgaben seitens AMD grenzwertig.
Kannst ja versuchen, zu undervolten, vielleicht gehts ja ganz gut. Aber irgendetwas wird sich AMD bei der Erhöhung der Spannung schon gedacht haben, schätze ich mal. Die Leistungsaufnahme ist somit auch nochmal ein Stück gestiegen.

Aber wie dem auch sei, ich sehe keinen Sinn dahinter, mit einen 965 für 200 Euro zu kaufen, wenn ich einen 955er für 50 Euro weniger bekomme.
Einmal aus oben genannten Gründen und nicht zuletzt auch, weil ich auch performance-technisch keinen großen Nutzen darin sehe, erstrecht keiner, der 50 Euro wert sein soll. 

Ich wäre da eher dazu geneigt, daß Geld in den Chipsatz, der Grafikkarte oder wie gesagt auch in ein schönes Gehäuse zu investieren.



Hans schrieb:


> Das mit den 140 Watt war auch nur ein Gerücht, es sind 125 wie beim 955 auch.



Er wird zumindest mit einer TDP von 140 Watt angegeben und laut Tests zieht er unter Last 20 Watt mehr aus der Dose.
Ob man diesen Ergebissen nun Glauben schenkt oder nicht, mag jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, aber ich wüsste nicht, warum die ausgerechnet beim 965er zu blöd zum messen sein sollen, oder falsch messen wollen. Es ist ja auch Fakt, daß die Spannung beim 965er erhöht wurde und wer schon mal etwas übertaktet hat und dabei den Verbrauch beobachtet hat, der wird merken, daß auch kleine Spannungsanhebungen sich auf den Verbrauch auswirken und das oft gravierend.


----------



## advanced08 (21. August 2009)

gta4 wäre auch ein spiel das quads unterstützt 

und ich bin mir sicher das noch mehr nachziehen werden ...

bei spielen die keine 2 kerne unterstützen kann man die anderen programme (ff, icq , ts....) auf die anderen 2 kerne laufen lassen

was keine fps einbußen beim spielen bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (21. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Er wird zumindest mit einer TDP von 140 Watt angegeben und laut Tests zieht er unter Last 20 Watt mehr aus der Dose.
> Ob man diesen Ergebissen nun Glauben schenkt oder nicht, mag jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, aber ich wüsste nicht, warum die ausgerechnet beim 965er zu blöd zum messen sein sollen, oder falsch messen wollen. Es ist ja auch Fakt, daß die Spannung beim 965er erhöht wurde und wer schon mal etwas übertaktet hat und dabei den Verbrauch beobachtet hat, der wird merken, daß auch kleine Spannungsanhebungen sich auf den Verbrauch auswirken und das oft gravierend.


Amd hat selbst bestätigt das er nur 125 Watt hat. Die werden ja wohl kaum zu ihren eigene Produkten lügen.


----------



## Klos1 (21. August 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Amd hat selbst bestätigt das er nur 125 Watt hat. Die werden ja wohl kaum zu ihren eigene Produkten lügen.



Naja, dann sind sie aber ganz schön dumm, denn sie haben den Prozessor auf ihrer firmeneigenen Homepage nun mal mit einer TDP von 140 Watt gelistet.

http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUResult.aspx

Damit schießen sie sich dann selbst ins Bein, wenn sie im Nachhinein dann mündlich sagen, daß er nur 125 Watt hat. Davon abgesehen ist dieser Wert eh nicht repräsentativ, denn es ist die maximale theoretische Leistungsaufnahme, die nichts mit den wirklichen Verbrauch zu tun haben muss.

Fakt ist jedoch, daß der 965er in allen Tests 20 Watt mehr aus der Dose zieht. Das ist der tatsächlich ermittelte Mehrverbrauch, welcher nicht unmittelbar mit der TDP in Verbindung zu bringen ist, sei sie nun bei 125 oder 140 Watt. Außer der tatsächliche Verbrauch der CPU läge jetzt wirklich über 125 Watt, dann könnte man sich wieder auf die angegebene TDP beziehen. Aber ich kenne nur die Verbrauchswerte gemessen am Gesamtsystem und nicht von der CPU stand alone.


----------



## Asoriel (21. August 2009)

Dass der 965 mit 1,4V läuft, wird schon sein Grund habe, und den kann ich dir auch nennen: Vielleicht läuft die CPU auch auf 1,3V, aber er _muss_ 100% stabil sein, bei den vorgegebenen Einstellungen. Das ist er vielleicht bei nur 1,3V einfach nicht.


----------

